# apparently bigger boobs=higher IQ?



## Gurpy

Don't be depressed over this.

I'm sure you're smart and you'll find a smart guy to love you


----------



## MissAverage

Noordenwind said:


> lol, validity, anyone?


I can confirm


----------



## Prada

There must be a way how to turn this into "I must touch your boobs to measure your IQ". Hm.... I need to think on this.


----------



## Wellsy

Prada said:


> There must be a way how to turn this into "I must touch your boobs to measure your IQ". Hm.... I need to think on this.


I'm a certified 'boob phrenologist'.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

For the less endowed on the boobs department, I think there's an article that claims having a bigger set of bottoms would make a female intelligent and have the capacity to bear children who will also be intelligent.


----------



## Rascal01

Brains over boobs any day. And consider this: A young woman with small breasts will ripen into a somewhat older woman with perfect breasts.


----------



## General Lee Awesome

lol Since it is said that men think with their penis, it only make perfect sense that female think with their boobs.

So breast implants are for intellectual purposes. o.o interesting.


----------



## Aenye

niss said:


> Pamela Anderson and Tara Reid are the epitome of intellectual females?
> 
> We're in trouble.
> 
> EDIT: And since I am not into overly endowed women, I'm less intelligent?
> 
> Yeah, right.


Pamela Anderson has silicons. idk bout the 2nd.

Even if true 10 points shouldn't make for a startling
difference, life goes on.


----------



## Swede

Notus Asphodelus said:


> For the less endowed on the boobs department, I think there's an article that claims having a bigger set of bottoms would make a female intelligent and have the capacity to bear children who will also be intelligent.


If there isn't one yet, it shouldn't be too hard to do a 'study' and present the 'facts' to the rest of the world.


----------



## niss

Aenye said:


> Pamela Anderson has silicons. idk bout the 2nd.
> 
> Even if true 10 points shouldn't make for a startling
> difference, life goes on.


The comment was TIC. FWIW, both have implants...


----------



## Kitaraah

I highly doubt that. If big boobs mean a high IQ, my ex girlfriend would be a genius, and she sure wasn't.


----------



## Aenye

niss said:


> The comment was TIC. FWIW, both have implants...


As I suspected.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

I've actually heard bigger ass = higher IQ (not that I endorse this view point, just have seen it thrown around before), never bigger boobs though. Fascinating shit.


----------



## ae1905

this is a theory worth thinking long and hard about


----------



## Onuzq

I wonder if this theory is just related to evolutionary means. Ideas that the growth of average size is natural selection. If jealousy also comes with the impression of breast size, then the mind probably dedicates itself to a different focus of information. But that's just a guess.


----------



## ae1905

Sporadic Aura said:


> *I've actually heard bigger ass = higher IQ* (not that I endorse this view point, just have seen it thrown around before), never bigger boobs though. Fascinating shit.


smartass


----------



## ae1905

I think there is something to this theory, but it isn't what it seems...I've observed that men tend to lose from 10 to as many as 100 iq points when leering at women with big boobs...it's this dumbing down of the male heterosexual species that produces the apparent iq enhancement of big-bosomed women...so busty women are not any smarter than flatter-chested women...it's the dickhead men that are way dumber than these women

if this isn't worthy of an ig nobel, I don't know what is


----------



## BlackDog

Very interesting and culturally important study. We should probably also be investigating the relationship between intelligence and large penises. I'll get on that right away.


----------



## ae1905

BlackDog said:


> Very interesting and culturally important study. We should probably also be investigating the relationship between intelligence and large penises. I'll get on that right away.


*BlackDog* , aka deep thought


----------



## Hypaspist

10 pages, didn't read all.

Maybe the perception of large breasted women getting by on looks alone causes some well-endowed women to put in the extra effort to erase that stereotype so bigger boobs = higher IQ?

I'd also be curious to see it broken up into natural vs implants and by education level if they really cared about linking the two. SES and background/ethnicity should be taken into account with any serious study.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

This seems impossible because studies have found that smart people get laid less often and with fewer people, while you don't need studies to tell you that women with big boobs get laid a lot. Intelligence and sexual attractiveness are negatively correlated.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

I always thought it was the other way around (at least, if we're going by stereotypes).


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Dude on the left is easily the best looking


----------



## Psychophant

R.E. Amemiya said:


> This seems impossible because studies have found that smart people get laid less often and with fewer people, while you don't need studies to tell you that women with big boobs get laid a lot. Intelligence and sexual attractiveness are negatively correlated.


Where are you finding any of this information? Even if it were true that intelligent people have sex less frequently, I'd be curious just how intelligent the subjects of these studies are (if they're very intelligent then they likely wouldn't be numerous enough to reverse broader trends). And the last assertion seems particularly suspect. The proposed link between intelligence and attractiveness is somewhat debated, but while I've seen studies report anything from no correlation to modest correlation, I've yet to see any report negative correlation.


----------



## Gossip Goat

ae1905 said:


> I think there is something to this theory, but it isn't what it seems...I've observed that men tend to lose from 10 to as many as 100 iq points when leering at women with big boobs...it's this dumbing down of the male heterosexual species that produces the apparent iq enhancement of big-bosomed women...so busty women are not any smarter than flatter-chested women...it's the dickhead men that are way dumber than these women
> 
> if this isn't worthy of an ig nobel, I don't know what is


You mean, women *seem* smarter because the men "get more dumb"?

~

But if yes.

So subject X's intelligence is measured based on subject Y's? (Letters chosen purposefully)

That would mean it's arbitrary/ unpredictable / subjective and would therefor have no objective basis. "If you're dumb, that makes me smart". I think that alone would disqualify you for your ig Nobel.

Not because your statement isn't laughable, it is, but because by definition it's supposed to make others *think* and not only your statement is devoid of any prior thinking but whatever *thinking* it were to inspire would be heavily biased and incorrect.

Biased because by that statement, women can’t be independently smart, it has to be enhances or diminished by a male’s presence. Gender bias. 

What about women who get bigger boobs due to external stimuli & post-natal exposure to hormones such as during pregnancy? Does this mean women are smarter during this period? What about women who gain weight, whose boobs become bigger? Would the reverse effect be true for women with big boobs who lose weight? Or what about a women who is genetically pre-disposed to big boobs [and according to this theory, higher IQ] but due to an illness does not develop big boobs? Is she more dumb because her development was hindered? Would this mean IQ is variable and not intrinsic? Would men be by default _dummer_ because they have no boobs, or the boobs they *could develop* aren't as big? Due to not experiencing an increase in estrogen levels and lasting effect in breast augmentation during puberty? Would this make women inherently smarter? 



> A study by a Chicago university sociologist of 1,200 women found that large-breasted women tend to have higher intelligence. The study divided the women into five groups ranging from virtually flat-chested to extra-large breasts.
> 
> The results revealed that the big-breasted women had an overall higher I.Q.—about 10 points—than the lesser endowed members of the study. Women with average-sized breasts also beat out those that were in the smallest size group.


What study? I can’t find it. The cited sources make no reference to this. Does this study exist?



> Unhappy women?
> 
> Surveys of women about their appearance have shown that about 42 percent are unhappy with the way they look. For many, their breast size is the first change they'd make. It doesn't seem to matter the social-economic group, educational level, or their careers, their breast size remains the number one issue.
> 
> Add to that self-perception that most men want to date, live with, and marry big-breasted women, and it's easy to see why many women feel that way about their breasts.
> 
> Preferences of men
> 
> Other research studies in the past have shown that most men prefer larger-breasted women. The researchers of those studies concluded that the preference for well-endowed females was somehow linked to natural selection.
> 
> A leading research website found that just 17 percent of 1,650 male respondents thought the ideal breast size for a woman is below a C cup. A whopping 83 percent wanted a woman with larger, or significantly larger breasts.
> 
> On the other hand, only 26 percent said that the smallest size they would even consider was a B cup, while 20 percent admitted that breast size was the most important consideration they had when seeking a mate.
> 
> Genetics and hormones
> 
> The Chicago sociologists believe their study suggests intelligent men prefer larger-breasted women for reproductive partners because the offspring from the union would be more likely to produce higher intelligence children and pass on the genes for large breasts to girls and higher intelligence to both sons and daughters.


This has nothing do with women’s intelligence. What does male preference have to do with anything? 



> Other sociologists speculate that the correlation between breast size and intelligence might be linked to female sex hormones that help determine the size, shape and firmness of the breast and also tend to result in better development of the brain.


Speculation.

Where is the “apparent” discovery/research here? 

The sources used for this article:

The original site is down, wonder why.

http://beyondjane.com/women/are-big-breasted-women-more-intelligent/

this link is also down. Wonder why.

http://ezinearticles.com/?Studies-Show-That-Men-Prefer-a-Larger-Breast-Size-on-Women&id=1851600

That link has no relation to IQ and breast size. Just male preference which, again, has no relation to IQ & breast size. 

http://link.springer.com/article/10.1023/A:1013505928458

this link is the same “ Breast and Chest Size: Ideals and Stereotypes Through the 1990s” it has no relation to IQ and its relation to breast.
So far, the article lacks legitimacy because it does not have academic support, they all refer to how women are viewed by having larger breast, which is a societal construct, which makes it arbitrary [no objective/scientific basis so far]

Source: "Women With Big Breasts Are Smarter!" by The Times of India removed the article (if it was there in the first place) wonder why.

So far, the sources aren’t even related to the OP topic and there is no evidence that suggests such a claim.
@neurosis


Also, I have tripple T's, that stands for Tittie, Tittie, Tittie, so Tittie to the 3rd power.


----------



## Felipe

Prada said:


> There must be a way how to turn this into "I must touch your boobs to measure your IQ". Hm.... I need to think on this.


wait, you wanna get your boobs touched or you wanna touch other girl's boobs? Or maybe you're just trying to make money out of horny guys and stupid girls...?


----------



## Gossip Goat

Maybe this whole thread is a joke and I've been as obtuse as an 130 degree angle.


----------



## the.soph.ia

I think this is largely coincidental, breast tissue has nothing to do with brain power. Also, I'm not surprised this study is done by a man.


----------



## Prada

Felipe said:


> wait, you wanna get your boobs touched or you wanna touch other girl's boobs? Or maybe you're just trying to make money out of horny guys and stupid girls...?


I'm fairly certain I don't have multiple personalities to refer to my own boobs as "yours". And I never ever in the whole post mentioned money making. But it's not such a bad idea. There should be a way how to turn it into business...


----------



## ae1905

Gossip Goat said:


> You mean, women *seem* smarter because the men "get more dumb"?
> 
> ~But if yes.
> 
> So subject X's intelligence is measured based on subject Y's? (Letters chosen purposefully)
> 
> That would mean it's arbitrary/ unpredictable / subjective and would therefor have no objective basis. "If you're dumb, that makes me smart". I think that alone would disqualify you for your ig Nobel.
> 
> Not because your statement isn't laughable, it is, but because by definition it's supposed to make others *think* and not only your statement is devoid of any prior thinking but whatever *thinking* it were to inspire would be heavily biased and incorrect.
> 
> Biased because by that statement, women can’t be independently smart, it has to be enhances or diminished by a male’s presence. Gender bias.
> 
> What about women who get bigger boobs due to external stimuli & post-natal exposure to hormones such as during pregnancy? Does this mean women are smarter during this period? What about women who gain weight, whose boobs become bigger? Would the reverse effect be true for women with big boobs who lose weight? Or what about a women who is genetically pre-disposed to big boobs [and according to this theory, higher IQ] but due to an illness does not develop big boobs? Is she more dumb because her development was hindered? Would this mean IQ is variable and not intrinsic? Would men be by default _dummer_ because they have no boobs, or the boobs they *could develop* aren't as big? Due to not experiencing an increase in estrogen levels and lasting effect in breast augmentation during puberty? Would this make women inherently smarter?



it looks like I have competition for that nobel prize....how big are your boobs, intp?...I'm worried you have an unfair advantage

and my "theory" is that the iq tests were administered by men who were too "distracted" to properly do their jobs...men can be such boobs


----------



## ae1905

Gossip Goat said:


> Maybe this whole thread is a joke and I've been as obtuse as an 130 degree angle.


drafting your nobel acceptance speech already, intp?!

don't get ahead of yourself, einstein...knowing "130 degrees is an obtuse angle" is the kind of knowledge that disqualifies ig nobel candidates (it's what the committee calls a booby trap--you can tell they really know their science)

better luck next year, missy

I win


----------



## Gossip Goat

ae1905 said:


> drafting your nobel acceptance speech already, intp?!
> 
> don't get ahead of yourself, einstein...knowing "130 degrees is an obtuse angle" is the kind of knowledge that disqualifies ig nobel candidates (it's what the committee calls a booby trap)
> 
> better luck next year
> 
> I win


Shh~ 

Lets not get so worked up, now.


----------



## ae1905

Gossip Goat said:


> Shh~
> 
> Lets not get so worked up, now.


----------



## Apple Pine

This thread is such feminism.

I mean, men have much smaller ones. lol


----------



## Prada

Apple Pine said:


> This thread is such feminism.
> 
> I mean, men have much smaller ones. lol


Discussing the real issues. Moobs are the answer, clearly.


----------



## Catwalk

neurosis said:


> I've actually been depressed over this lately, having the not-so-endowed body that I used to be happy with.
> 
> To summarize, a study by Chicago university studied 1,200 women and found that the ones with larger breasts had a higher IQ by an average of 10 points than their smaller-chested counterparts. A past study (according to this website) found (this part makes me want to break down and cry) that intelligent men prefer women with bigger boobs than less intelligent men do.
> 
> I'm not sure if this study is actually true, because I can't seem to find the original one anywhere. The was another website I found that said this study was completely fake, but I have no idea.
> 
> I don't think it's true. Okay, I'm not sure if it's true, but I REALLY don't want it to be.I'm gonna stereotype here, what about Asian girls? Usually they are very bright!
> 
> Anyways, what are your thoughts?


*LOL*, shit. My IQ is 50. I heard ''taller'' folk(s) have higher IQ as well - that makes me a legally mentally _challenged_,* LOL.* I am all messed up, dude.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

Instant IQ boost.


----------



## Wild

Minx said:


> *LOL*, shit. My IQ is 50. I heard ''taller'' folk(s) have higher IQ as well - that makes me a legally mentally _challenged_,* LOL.* I am all messed up, dude.


Looks like I'm on the stupid side of life too. Phew, at least I have my height :blushed:


----------



## Chicken Nugget

R.E. Amemiya said:


> Dude on the left is easily the best looking


Dude in the middle is the most attractive IMO.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Ah another thread.

Well, good thing this has never happened before. Right, guys?

Like astrology, or tarot cards, or horoscopes, or fortune telling?

Humans are really a stupid species non the less.


----------

